# Cool Season Pastures



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Getting ready for spring grazing

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/prepare-for-grazing-cool-season-perennial-pastures-naa-university-news-release/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It's always a blast to watch young heifers go out in the pasture for the first time. They don't realize yet that they are responsible for making their own meals and hauling their own manure....


----------

